# Water leaking through copper pipe.



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

Everything is leaking under this kitchen sink. Not sure for how long but think its been long term by the looks of it. It seems to be leaking from that actual taps and the drain aswell. The drain is leaking through the pipe not a a joint. It's leaking at the point it goes straight down about 2" from the top. I'm thinking I should take it all out right down to where it ties into the main drain.
The water lines something similar, with the pex pipe I think its called, and put in shut off's. Not sure about shut off's when your not using copper?

any suggestions, tips that may help would be great. I'm am planning on ripping out that kitchen in a few months, but not sure how I could do a temp fix. Its there some kind of Plumbers tape that could be put around the outside of the pipe for the drain, that would seal it water tight?


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

I do know my local hardware store carries marine grade two part epoxy that will work while under water. This may help you. As for your kitchen remodel, will you be doing the work or hiring carpenters & plumbers? If you'll be doing the latter, have your plumber do a stop gap repair. Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I'd try tightening things up a bit, not sure where the leak is from the pic,, on the left looks like from the strainer basket, tighten it up some, on the right, not sure if the bag it for a leak, you could cut out a piece and use a fernco to make new connection. As for supply leaks, you'll have to sneak in there and take a look with a flashlight, maybe use a basin wrench and tighten up your supply to faucet connectors.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wiping the pipe dry and then wrapping toilet paper around the pipe here and there may help you find leaks.

Use just one layer. You are trying to get telltale evidence of water, not trying to sop it up.


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

The water is actually coming through the pipe, not from a joint. You need to actually fill the sink half way and pull the plug to create the leak in the drain. ( The drain has to be full while draining.) I know it sounds strange that its not coming from a joint, but through the pipe. 
I will have a plumber come in when I have the cabinets moved to other side of kitchen. 
I'm going to go to hardware store today to see about some kind of water proof coating or tape to wrap around the drain pipe where its leaking.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If the pipe is leaking, you can perform a temporary repair using gorilla duct tape. Or you can use water activated epoxy tape (used to make casts) as a temporary repair. Permanent repair will require replacement of the pipe.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks like examples I run into where the leak IS actually a small hole or split along the bottom of the copper piping. I, ME, always attribute this to the use of chemical drain cleaners being used, and not being fully flushed out of the piping below the sink(s). The strainer basket on the left does look as if it has had, or does have a leak at this time and my only need to be tightened--carefully. There are epoxy putty's available at the big box apron stores which can be used to temporarily seal a small hole or split in a copper drain line such as this. "Oatey" makes a product I carry in my work trailer, you just break off the desired length, blend it together and stick it onto the *dried* area. Again I emphasize--temporary! I have looked that the pictures more than once (and Thanks for the pics) and cannot see any PEX piping. You may be referring to the copper that is covered with the insulation, which should have stop valves in place under the sink. You state that you are planning on "ripping out" that kitchen in a few months, now is the time to start planning, on paper, what renovations you want. Good Luck, David


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

The Gorilla Duct tape sounds like the easiest idea to me. Do you think it would be ok for about 4 months. The sink is hardly used.

The leak in the drain pipe is actually like pin holes. You can't see them unless what is coming through them. I've seen this in 2 of my other places. I couldn't figure the problem out the first time I encountered it. The plumber is who pointed it out to me. He said it actually is common in the old houses in the city. I had never heard of that happening. I'll try to get a picture or video of it when I go to repair it to show you.

The Pex pipe, Sorry what I meant was I would be using Pex pipe instead of copper where I would be removing water lines.
The baskets, aren't leaking even though they look bad. I checked it all when I was there, as at first I thought that was the problem. 

Yes I have been planning on paper how to move the kitchen around. All the plumbing that duplex is on outside walls. Not good for here when we start getting into the -30 to -40 I always worry about them. Once I think I know what would be good, I may post it so I can get suggestions or tips from people. I like getting people to look things over to make sure I haven't forgotten anything, or maybe should change something.

I attached a pic of where the pipe is actually leaking from.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

If by chance you are on well water, the pin holes could be from the PH balance, ( I believe that is what its called, someone could correct me) I've had it before in supply, not drain pipes but didn't have copper drain lines at the time. You could try putting a fernco over the bad spot, just don't tighten down the screws too tight or you might squish the pipe, it will buy you some time.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

how about a picture of how they tied that abs into the copper? :wink:


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll get a picture of it when I go tomorrow. I forgot to take one when i removed the bags. I thought it was leaking from that spot or above it where the basket is.
If theres a way to put a video on here, I'll take a video of it when its leaking.


----------

